

Ask HN: Is the HN source code available? - arunj

I have seen a few HN clones out there. Just wondering if the source code is available somewhere. Thanks!
======
pclark
<http://arclanguage.org/>

~~~
tjr
To be more specific, the HN source is included in the Arc language download
(news.arc, as I recall).

